# Bad digitizing, advice? photo attached



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

Check out this hat and let me know what you think? Any advice?

I paid to have the logo digitized by a company, came up towards the top on Google search for professional digitizers. This is my first big order and I need something that sews good and looks nice. In my opinion, this does not, and its 9416 stitches!
I digitized it myself and the red parts look better as satin but the letters didn't look too great.

Seems I need a better digitizer or is the machine not set right? I have a brand new SWF-1501C. Its broken three needles on this and none on any other things I've done so far.


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

see if photo works this time....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you contact them to explain you are unhappy with the results? Many digitizers will edit the file for you if not satisfied.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like your bobbintension is not set right, should be tighter cause te white bobbinthread is showing on top.
Then try again and see how it comes out.


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Did you contact them to explain you are unhappy with the results? Many digitizers will edit the file for you if not satisfied.


Yes this is probably the 5th edit


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

AirspeedPhoto said:


> Yes this is probably the 5th edit


Wow, who are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Wow, who are you using if you don't mind me asking?


Eagle digitizing .com

Paid 40 bucks.

I've been doing this for a couple weeks now and got it figured out well enough to do the same thing on my own. I need Professional digitizing!


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not in any way taking sides but I always try and stay away from caps with seams down the middle!! I can see from the digitising it's not great mind....especially if that's after 5 edits!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having that much trouble, I know it can be very frustrating.

Maybe it is time to just bite the bullet and go with someone else. Especially if you are new and trying to build your reputation.

There are a lot of threads here about different digitizing companies. Use the search feature, do a little research and try again is my best advice.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did the digitizer know this went on a hat with a seam down the middle? That does make a difference in how it is digitized.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you try sewing it out on a test shirt. I always keep a woven shirt handy to test the design. Also the design should sew from the center out.


----------



## ufc1972 (May 28, 2009)

Our main business is embroidering caps and even after years of doing them they are not always easy. Also some caps are just not made as good as others. The design must be digitized for caps and many digitizers will just not get it right.
I do all my own digitizing for this reason, but in general its not viable to do your own.

On the red stitch your bobbin thread tension is to loose or top thread way to tight, also check your white, the underlay margins on the red are to close, Put new sharp needles in as this always improve the stitch quality. Many people just forget to put new needles. Slightly blunt needles will not give the best embroidery. On the white smaller text I would use a size 65 sharp needle and thin thread (I use kingstar no60) but some machines will not like the thin needles. 
If you have the file as a wilcom emb file and want to email it to me I will have a look and see if I can fix it a little for you. No charge.


----------



## maryloves2sew (May 21, 2011)

AirspeedPhoto said:


> Check out this hat and let me know what you think? Any advice?
> 
> I paid to have the logo digitized by a company, came up towards the top on Google search for professional digitizers. This is my first big order and I need something that sews good and looks nice. In my opinion, this does not, and its 9416 stitches!
> I digitized it myself and the red parts look better as satin but the letters didn't look too great.
> ...


o poor you.. If you are not done with this yet, I can fix it for you for free. If you have an emb file, send it to me or if you do not have, I can make it from scratch for you. I wont be charging anything for this. Its just to help you.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Doesnt look like its been done by Wilcom to me, the structure of the letters is not the same.
There are a lot cheap software out there that are fine with tatami but when it comes to lettering the generation of the vector to convert to lettering is poor.
Im sure one of the previous threads will help you out so no point in me offering. We have out own digitisers here, well 2 acually just for our own stuff but if you need it doing just let me know, no charge.
The needle changing as mentioned about makes a big difference to caps. What make and code of cap is it BTW.

John


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

its also means bad reputation if bad embroidery is resulted due to digitizing


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

maryloves2sew said:


> o poor you.. If you are not done with this yet, I can fix it for you for free. If you have an emb file, send it to me or if you do not have, I can make it from scratch for you. I wont be charging anything for this. Its just to help you.


I'm using Wings XP software, can you open one of those files as .ngs format? I don't have the option to save as .emb.
What is you're email and I'll send it to you...


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Did you get this sorted?

If not, 
What size is the finshed design?
What speed did you run this at?
What needles are you using?
What thread, Rayon or Polyester?

These are just some of the things that will affect end result.

There appears to be "dropped" stitches in the "KERN" lettering and white outline.
Which, to me, seems more a machine setup problem than a digitising one.


----------



## AirspeedPhoto (May 2, 2011)

bungy said:


> What speed did you run this at?


I had it running at 600 rpm.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

AirspeedPhoto said:


> I had it running at 600 rpm.


That's good. It's what I would run it at on your machine.


----------



## 707embzone (May 24, 2011)

Make sure the hat is hoop all the way around and use the clips , double the backing , check your tensions. If you have a digitizing program look clousely at the screen to see if the registracion is ok on the screen


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you are facing several problems here - the digitizer might have one a better job with underlay and there are a couple little problems that some resizing and changes in stitch angle might help, but you are definitely running with very poorly adjusted tensions, and moreover it looks like you've got a hat with some seriously heavy buckram- that can cause needle deflection and rough, saw-toothed edges throughout the design, let alone needle breakage in the seam. This may just be a bad hat for this design, considering the small, dense elements that have to hit the seam dead-center. Think of how the seam is rolled in 6 panel cap construction, and you realize you are sewing through 2 layers of twill, two layers of buckram, and the cover tape as well as your backing. that's a lot to ask of the needle.  I also think you are placed pretty high on the cap front- you may find that it reduces some distortion to get a bit closer to the bill if your cap frame will allow.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

This design has several issues.. 

- The density is quite low on the design, chances are they were trying to conserve on stitch count possibly to keep the price down. 
- There appears to be some registration issues as well possibly lack of underlay, or not enough pull compensations. 
- Not sure if the design was design for caps, cannot tell from the picture.


----------

